# Good Bye Puppies :(



## Mzyla (Jun 9, 2012)

As it was inevitable for the puppies to leave to their new homes, I feel sad to see them go 
Yet, there is a feeling of relief! It is not easy to raise a bunch of puppies, believe me!
They all going to good homes. This is putting my mind at peace.

*Good Bye Rocky!*
He will be guarding 60 goats and 100 birds + other critters.
Happy new owners from Vermont by Canada border.
They drove 8 hrs. each way!








*Good Bye sweet Girl and spotty Boy (no names yet)*
They will be guarding 30 goats, some Llamas, flock of poultry and being a joy and spirit lifters to the new owners who are grieving after lose of several beloved animals.
Upstate NY.






The rest will go in 2 weeks.


----------



## secuono (Jun 9, 2012)

First one is so huge and grumpy looking! 

I just picked up a LGD pup today, guy was sad to see them go, but she's doing great. Met all the animals and follows me around.


----------



## terrilhb (Jun 9, 2012)

I am so sorry they are going. But so happy they are going to good homes. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, the owner requested the "biggest" dog ha-ha Looks like Rocky will be suitable for the job expected of him.

5 puppies awaiting their new owners to come in 2 weeks:

*WISDOM* - going to Maine





*PRIMO* - going to Maine





No name yet *GIRL* going Upstate NY to Goat Spot Member





*DAMIAN *- going to Maine





*ANDREE* - going to Maine


----------



## Mzyla (Jun 10, 2012)

Just received Update Email from happy Vermont owners. It makes me very, very happy as well to hear that Rocky is doing what he suppose to do and that they love him!

_Hello Maria It was so nice to meet you on Fri. Rocky made it home in great shape. He did not mind riding to much not as much as we did anyway. He is outside now laying in the sun with chickens and turkeys picking all around him and he is loveing it. What a great pup and so smart we just love him. Again thank you very much for this super pup he will be with us the rest of his life. I will update you from time to time to let you know how he is doing and growing . Thank You Bob & Wanda Stacey from Coventry Vt._


----------



## Grazer (Jun 10, 2012)

Precious little puppies, all of them cute as a button. They're just gorgeous and they're going to be some seriously good looking dogs when they grow up.
Congratulations on finding the best possible new homes for all your little fluffy puppies


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 11, 2012)

As I look at these photos, I am thinking.  Oh my goodness!  We are going to have quite a ride in 2 weeks as we are bringing back all 4 of the Maine pups together.  Primo and Wisdom for our farm and the other two, we are just their transportation and the owner will pick them up at our farm after a few days.  It will be a fun ride with those 4 furballs in the back of our Wrangler no doubt.  You did a great job with them Mzyla.  

They are all big, beautiful, healthy and well rounded, farm suitable pups!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 11, 2012)

I used to live not too far from Coventry!  That pup will love it there.     Beautiful country!


----------



## GLENMAR (Jun 25, 2012)

Awww   They grow up so fast.    Very cute puppies. No wonder you did not have them long.


----------

